# Leopards for sale



## Unkapunka (Sep 18, 2020)

Are there any leopard babies for sale.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Sep 18, 2020)

Unkapunka said:


> Are there any leopard babies for sale.


Check with Tom he may have some of his giant SA Leopards


----------



## Unkapunka (Sep 18, 2020)

Tom, do you have any baby leopards to sell?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 18, 2020)

Unkapunka said:


> Tom, do you have any baby leopards to sell?


Do it this way 
@Tom


----------



## Tom (Sep 18, 2020)

Unkapunka said:


> Are there any leopard babies for sale.


I'm incubating a whole bunch of South African Leopards right now. Dozens of eggs. First ones will hatch in about 3 months.


----------



## Unkapunka (Sep 18, 2020)

That sounds great. Do you know how much you will charge for one?


----------



## Tom (Sep 18, 2020)

Unkapunka said:


> That sounds great. Do you know how much you will charge for one?


SA babies go for $300.

If you want a regular baby check with :
@Kapidolo Farms 
@Gijoux 
@wccmog10


----------



## Unkapunka (Sep 18, 2020)

Ok thanks for the info


----------



## Unkapunka (Sep 19, 2020)

Tom, can you tell me how big these leopards get?


----------



## solidsounds17 (Sep 19, 2020)

Unkapunka said:


> Tom, can you tell me how big these leopards get?


I know they’re the bigger versions of the leopards. I think like 2/3 ft long?


----------

